# Pit Beef



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Gonna do "Pit Beef" tomorrow.  Bought a 5lb top round roast today, gonna grill it to a med. rare tomorrow.  Rubbed it tonight and will let it sit until tomorrow afternoon and the slice thin on kaiser rolls with horseradish sauce, and paper thin sliced onions.  I'll post pics in the morning!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Here's the roast getting ready for the grill tomorrow.  Rubbed with a bit of my own concoction of seasonings.


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

Make sure you add the finish pictures.  Can't wait. =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Make sure you add the finish pictures.  Can't wait. =P~



I eat this stuff everytime I go to an Orioles game and everytime I go to Ocean City.  I was reading through BBQ USA and saw it and said "Wow, that's whats for dinner"!  Haven't decided if I am doing it on the WSM or the Gasser.  I was reading the guy that is famous for this just recently switched to gas from charcoal and nobody could tell the difference.  I'll post pics of the process regardless of how I end up cooking it!  If I do gas, I'll have to provide a video just to upsete Tex!!!  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2005)

Looks good Larry, can't wait to see the other pics. I've gotta a few steaks, 2 rib eys, 2 sirloin and 2 flank. Couple of chicken thighs and I'm good to go for an early dinner before my daughter has to leave for school. Just lit the lump a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## txpgapro (May 8, 2005)

Looks great Wolfey!  Is that some sage you rubbed in?  Let's see those pics, I'm hungry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2005)

Help!  Not familiar with pit beef....is it anything like philly cheese steak meat?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Help!  Not familiar with pit beef....is it anything like philly cheese steak meat?



Cappy it's not like a cheese steak, it's more like a roast beef sammich.  Getting ready to light up the grill now, I'll have some pics shortly.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2005)

Well.... Where are the pictures?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Well.... Where are the pictures?


Yeah??!!!  And, that's a hell of a step UP in beer, there bud!  =D>


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2005)

Stop making fun of the less fortunate.  [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2005)

*Here* we go, and I've got to say it was well worthwhile!  Very tender, moist and delicious!  I cut it as thin as I could without a meat slicer.  I made some horseradish sauce and paper thin sliced onions on the sandwich!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

I'll be right over for leftovers!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I'll be right over for leftovers!!



You better drive fast, my older one is on her 3rd plate!!  This is absolutely one of my best cooks!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

Drive hell!  I'm flyin'!!


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2005)

Looks good brother.
Some good looking food coming out of that WSM. =D>


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2005)

My oh my.  That looked great. Must try that. Thanks for the idea and pics.

Griff


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2005)

> Rubbed with a bit of my own concoction of seasonings.



What were the seasonings? Grilled and not smoked?

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2005)

Great looking meal Larry! You said your oldest was on their third plate, how many do you have?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2005)

Griff, yeah I grilled it on the top grate with no water pan over lump and I threw in 2 chunks of hickory.

Nick, 
         I have two, one 18 and one 3.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, those 18 year old can eat you out of house and home!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Pit Beef looked good Larry... I will try that one day... Nice hat too.....
> 
> CAPTAIN .. what do you know about a Philly Cheesesteak? You talking a REAL Philly cheese steak? Or an imitation from Mt Pilot ?



Jersey, I'm a cheesesteak afficianado.  I've done lots of research although I've never been to Philly.  One of my poker buddies is from Philly (he likes Geno's), and he told me other than the rolls I was right on the money.


----------

